# Looking 4 this Crochet Hood/ Robin's Hood Pattern



## goatladie (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone have a pattern like this? I just love it and would love to make myself one.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Handmade...ryZ45232QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That looks, from the twist, like a Mobius looped item, with part of it pulled up as a hood...

http://web.meson.org/topology/mobius.php
I found this when googling mobious loop,

this is knitted, but you may be able to convert to crochet

http://cache.lionbrand.com/patterns/kls-tubeScarf.html?noImages=

this is a knit machine hat, but looks a good bit like that photo

http://www.junebugsplace.com/mobius.htm

Angie


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks more stylish than warm to me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think Angie is right, I was thinking Mobius too or you could just corchet a large looped scarh and then put it over your neck and pull up the back. Like a big cowel (sp). If it was made out of the right fiber it could be warm, like mohair or angora.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

From looking at both of the pictures, I would say that it is a double crochet scarf made long enough to form a hood in the middle. Fold the scarf in half and make a seam from the fold down one side until it is long enough to make a hood. You then have two ends to wrap around when the hat part is on your head. Very simple to do, not so simple to explain. Hope this is clearer than it sounds to me! The scarf is made the long way, not across like most scarves. Looks like it is done with a gigantic crochet hook and several strands of yarn.

There is a knit version of this style hood in "Homespun, Handknit."

freelove


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I think I have one, let me dig for a little and I'll get back to you with what I find.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Here is a picture of a similar style hood:

http://www.angelfire.com/folk/celtwich/Pixiehood.html

another similar one:

http://crochet.about.com/gi/dynamic...oann.lionbrand.com/patterns/cwes-scarves.html


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I've crocheted some moebius and they have no ends, they are a continuous circle........... and that hooded scarf has definite ends showing in one pic. To me it looks like a scarf with one side of the middle stitched or crocheted together to fit over the head with the ends crossed under the chin and wound around back.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Here is one that is very close. If you change your pattern stitch to dc, ch1, dc, I think it will give you what you want.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/patterns/60512.html

freelove


----------

